# 1-20-09 STL storm



## redplow (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is snow pics from our first good snow fall. It was around 5-7 inches


----------



## redplow (Nov 17, 2008)

one more picture


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

where are you in st. louis? i see you detail ....my personal truck is wasted after this snow, what's the business name or number...i'm in south county hopefully your sort of close,
steve


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

love the truck!!! Those style gm's are the bomb!!


----------



## redplow (Nov 17, 2008)

i live in south county. I used to detail cars for 4 years, and was a part time manager and trainer. I bought the truck off my boss and never the stickers are still on there because i think it looks cool. I am getting it relettered soon, with a number.


----------



## redplow (Nov 17, 2008)

here is a couple more.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice rig. Whats up front? 7'6 Western pro? Wings would top it off.


----------



## redplow (Nov 17, 2008)

it has a 7'6 western pro up front, i would get the wings but i am upgrading to a v plow


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

is that the new texas roadhouse off 55 in the new dierberg's plaza?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

nice pics, wish we'd get some more snow.


----------



## redplow (Nov 17, 2008)

Most of these pics are of me plowing the new Texas Roadhouse in Arnold


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pics..

Looks like the plow is tripping in the picture with the white ford.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

BladeScape;738830 said:


> Nice pics..
> 
> Looks like the plow is tripping in the picture with the white ford.


Yes it is, from...his mount is to high causing the plow A frame to angle down or he is pushing heavy snow Or the picture was taken JUST as he hit something.

I vote for 1 or 2


----------



## redplow (Nov 17, 2008)

is there a way to fix that problem


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

nice pics good looking truck


----------

